# new orleans/redfishing



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

going to be in new orleans at the end of january and would like to try some redfishing. Is that a good time of the year for them... are there other good options at that time of the year. Not particularly interested in the offshore/deepwater fishing (been there, done that)

thanks in advance


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you going with a guide ? They catch alot then , but there's so much water having knowledge of the area helps . They are usually fishing deeper dead end canals that time of year . Trout and reds get concentrated there . 

The Louisiana marshes are some of the richest waters I've ever seen. You'll be spoiled indeed .


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yes you are a very lucky man. the fishing should be good. i fish central fl in feb and catch reds on the inside.
sherman


----------



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks for the responces, yes will absolutely have a guide, any thoughts on who. the wife did some online searching for guides, they are all going out of an area about a 1/2 hour from new orleans, cant remember what community she said


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Probably lafitte. Call Seaway ...or Cway marina in lafitte . There are a good group of guides going out of there . Robicheux is one name I remember . Not sure on spelling


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

There is a place called the wheel down south of New Orleans. I fished that many years ago. We caught quite a few but that was in the summer.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Venice is only an hour away as well. Ron Price runs a good outfit


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

Reds are deeper in the winter , there is a great pier on lake ponchetrain bridge and on the north end in mandeville , get a license for sure ,


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

The Venice area is a great place to hire a guide and catch a lot of reds. Google it in and you will be amazed at how many guides in that area. Have a great time.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Venice couldn't remember the name. That is where the placed called the wheel is. Basically it's a bunch of cuts through the swamp that resembles a wheel.


----------



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

what a trip. I used crescent city fishing charter/scott poche out of lafitte. caught a lot of redfish, had great conversation. he has 25 yrs experience, and lot of stories


----------

